

Reprogramming Government: A Conversation With Mikey Dickerson - dctoedt
http://bits.blogs.nytimes.com/2014/08/17/reprogramming-government-a-conversation-with-mikey-dickerson/

======
dctoedt
FTA: " _One theme we’ve hit again and again is, when possible, use things that
have already been invented. Use off-the-shelf products, not custom software.
There are things that work in the private sector; there’s no reason we can’t
use these in government, too._ "

Also: " _We’re encouraging open-source software and access to government data
everywhere it is possible to do it. In the campaign, we combined a lot of
different data to create successful outcomes — open access to data is our best
friend. The government has a ton of data. Nonprofits need to see it; the
states need to see it._ "

------
miles932
Mikey Rocks.

